# Central Idaho River Shuttles



## SpudCat (Aug 24, 2020)

Used Pat for the first time last week on a Lower Salmon float. He was highly communicative during booking and ahead of the trip.


----------



## Jake D (Jul 7, 2009)

Pat's great. Just used him on a Main and have used him for several MFS trips. Good communicator, never any issues.


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

We have used Pat for at least a dozen Main and a couple MFS. Nothing but great things to say about his services.


----------

